# Whats the best thing to keep mice in?



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I was just wondering what is the best thing to keep mice in as doing some research and is it true they can chew through plastic?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

yup true unless you get proper lab cages where they is no edges and made out of very tough plastic and your only having a few i would say the pet shop mice cages or something similar to a rub I personally use lab cages but I have around 100 mice


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I kept mice previously and had them all in either fish tanks with home made mesh lids or in the plastic fish tank thingys. Can't remember the name of them but people use them for spiders and stick insects aswell...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Dog Kennels, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Cages, Dog Houses, Fish Tanks | Reptile Vivariums & Terrariums | Pet Shop.

savic onesthats what i use.
mine are green on the bottom, see through on top. i get a wheel and a bowl and a house for free with it, and a water bowl. it also has an upper plastic level, with stairs going up to it. 

got them from scotstales (shelford)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

this is the brand! and this is the one

*FERPLAST DUNA HAMSTER CAGE*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I use converted RUBs... But indoor rabbit/guinea pig cages can be modified relatively easy for mice


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I think I no what my crimbo moneys going on then :whistling2: is their any body local to my area who breeds mice is their. It took me ages to get my naked rats lol. Why its so difficult to find i dont no. My local petshop would order them in for me but id like some nice coloured ones not the normal petshop mice.


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

best thing to keep mice in? - snakes


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

JuiceeLucy said:


> best thing to keep mice in? - snakes


 
some people do like to keep them as pets too :whistling2::bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

JuiceeLucy said:


> best thing to keep mice in? - snakes


I think comments like this one can be very hurtful! And it doesn't endear herp keepers to everybody else...


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

JuiceeLucy said:


> best thing to keep mice in? - snakes


 I was going to say something similar, but decided not to.....

We keep ours in perfect glass tanks. We had some 12-15 odd tanks from our old pet gerbils (now all except 2 since passed on) so we had them knocking around already. Great bits of kit, though the mesh is a little prone to falling out of the runners (glue fixes this)


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> this is the brand! and this is the one
> 
> *FERPLAST DUNA HAMSTER CAGE*


yer i use these they are great, i have never had mice chew throught them but my spiny mice did but luckly found them poping there heads throught probably deciding when to escape lol, u can also get the same design but i think the make is zoo zone iv got a few of these but all different makes


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

JuiceeLucy said:


> best thing to keep mice in? - snakes


For heaven's sake - grow up! 

These inane comments are so overused - the joke is long gone!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yer i use these they are great, i have never had mice chew throught them but my spiny mice did but luckly found them poping there heads throught probably deciding when to escape lol, u can also get the same design but i think the make is zoo zone iv got a few of these but all different makes


 
LOL jen dont ever let the spineys escape they cause alot of damage and are impossible to catch 

I learnt that the hard way LOLOL 

and they were kept in a glass tank too i think mine were houdinis lol :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL jen dont ever let the spineys escape they cause alot of damage and are impossible to catch
> 
> I learnt that the hard way LOLOL
> 
> and they were kept in a glass tank too i think mine were houdinis lol :lol2:


yer they are in the 4foot glass tank now upstairs that i put my dormice in to begin with, mine are really friendly as soon as i lift the lid up to feed em they jump up to me then jump back in 2 get there food, brilliant to watch

got quite a few now they breed like rabbits


----------

